# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [Dev] Fragments : courtes expériences VR faites en 2 jours

## babarti

*Maj 3 Juin 2021: dernier message avec lien du dernier prototype*

Salut les canards !

Depuis quelques semaines je me suis fait un petit challenge perso de sortir une expérience VR par semaine en max 2 / jours de dev sur UE4, pour pleins de raisons dont me forcer à shipper même si c'est moisi.
J'avais initialement posté dans *Le Coin des Développeurs* et on m'a conseillé de venir partager ça ici.  ::): 

Ce sont donc 5 expériences assez courtes, y'a du contemplatif, du "narratif", un peu de gameplay. 2 jours, c'est short ! J'appelle ça des "Fragments", parce que c'est toujours plus motivant d'avoir un non sympa pour ses projets.  ::ninja:: 

Si vous les testez n'hésitez pas à laisser un commentaire, même si c'est pour dire que vous n'avez pas aimé, ça m'intéresse ! Vous attendez pas à de la finition de folie, mais normalement c'est jouable de A à Z...

*

Fragment 1 (Contemplatif un peu d'interaction, cécité au changement)* 
Une expérience très courte (une ou deux minutes max) qui joue sur la  cécité au changement. Pas vraiment de gameplay c'est plus une petite  ambiance.  ::):   Environ 10/15h de dev. Les assets utilisés proviennent pour la plupart  de "What Remains of Edith Finch" rendus utilisables gratuitement avec  UE4 il y a quelques mois.

Faut relax et juste prendre le temps de regarder pour profiter de l'ambiance si jamais elle vous plait (notamment, n'ouvrez pas la porte tout de suite). 
J'aimerais bien revenir dessus pour la polish un peu si j'ai le temps à l'occasion.

Temps de jeu : < 5mn

Lien Itch.io

*

Fragment 2 (Pure interaction, "musique/instrument de musique virtuel")*  
Un mini jeu musical qui présente un instrument abstrait qui fait du son  quand on lui imprime un mouvement et qu'on enclenche un ou tous ses  pistons (trigger et grip de la manette). L'objectif c'était de trouver  une interaction minimale qui implique le corps pour jouer de la musique.  Dans les faits c'est pas évident à prendre en main car la détection de  mélodie est trop précise, du coup même la micro note que vous lâchez si  vous enchainez des pistons alors que l'instrument est en mouvement sera  comptée. 

Idéalement j'aurais réussi à rendre l'algo un peu plus lax, mais j'étais au bout de mon temps imparti.
J'y ai passé 2 jours et demi, et perdu beaucoup de temps à creuser des  pistes finalement qui ne fonctionnaient pas, et à debug la mécanique qui  m'a donné plus de fil à retordre que prévu.

Temps de jeu : Comptez environ 10mn de jeu, sur 4 mélodies à reproduire. Après ça  dépend si la mécanique trop difficile (c'est pas voulu, clairement  manque de temps) vous fait ragequit ou pas avant la fin des 4 niveaux. ::ninja:: 

Lien Itch.io

*

Fragment 3 (narratif débile)

*Bon là je suis parti dans un autre délire : vous êtes un vieux un peu fou dans des toilettes publiques. Qu'est ce qui pourrait mal se passer ?
En vrai, c'est un projet que j'aimerais développer sous forme de "série immersive".

C'est une courte expérience narrative, me suis amusé à faire du voice acting avec mon bon accent franchouillard et mon absence de talent. J'ai fait de mon mieux.
Je me suis également bien marré sur la description itch.io, c'est clairement la "landing page" qui convertit le plus sur l'ensemble de mes "Fragments".

C'est le seul Fragment également dispo nativement sur Quest (également sur Sidequest). D'autres suivront peut-être quand y'a pas d'incompatibilité fondamentale.
C'est aussi le "hit" avec plus de 100 download attention  :^_^: 

Temps de jeu : 5mn

Lien Itch.io    |  Lien Sidequest
*


Fragment 4 (interaction dialogue voix / narratif débile)

*L'idée était de tester un système de dialogue où l'utilisateur doit  parler pour interagir, mais sans avoir à utiliser de Speech Recognition.

C'est parti d'une envie d'explorer une mécanique de dialogue en VR avec  une première implémentation basée sur le regard qui au final m'a pas  paru très intéressante, et j'ai décidé à mi parcours de tenter un truc  basé sur la voix.
Le principe c'est de lire un des choix à voix haute, tout en regardant  la bulle de dialogue qui détient ledit choix. Y'a une petite phase de  calibration avant.

C'est "mis en scène" (c'est un bien grand mot) dans un dialogue débile avec Dieu (pas le temps de faire des animations x) ).

Temps de jeu : 5mn

Lien Itch.io

*

Dreamy Escape VR - Fragment 5 ("Escape Game" cécité au changement)

*Dernier fragment en date, et certainement dernier dans ce format là. C'est une mini escape game basé sur la cécité au changement.
J'ai bien galéré j'en suis pas hyper content, curieux de vos avis si vous testez.
J'ai plus cherché à donner une ambiance "onirique" plutôt que de faire un réel escape game. Ne cherchez pas une grande logique dans les 3 "puzzles" de l'expérience.

Durée : < 10mn je dirais.

Lien Itch.io

J'espère que ça donnera envie à quelques uns parmis vous de tester !
Encore une fois, n'hésitez pas à laisser un petit retour si jamais, même si c'est pour dire que c'est naze, tout retour est intéressant !

----------


## nodulle

Une expérience par semaine en max 2 jours de dev !  ::o:  Pendant combien de temps ?  ::ninja:: 
Je vais essayer de tester ça ce weekend. En tout cas bravo pour la motivation et le boulot !   :;):  (si j'en avais je m'y mettrai aussi)

----------


## 564.3

Le concept du 3 est effectivement pas mal intrigant  ::):

----------


## babarti

> Une expérience par semaine en max 2 jours de dev !  Pendant combien de temps ? 
> Je vais essayer de tester ça ce weekend. En tout cas bravo pour la motivation et le boulot !   (si j'en avais je m'y mettrai aussi)


Le 5 est normalement le dernier dans ce format là, je vois bien mes limites et j'aimerais trouver maintenant un autre format peut-être un poil plus long qui me permette de pousser un peu plus. C'est en cours de réflexion !
Merci en tout cas !




> Le concept du 3 est effectivement pas mal intrigant


La landing page est plus fournie en rebondissements que l'expérience elle même  :^_^:

----------


## ExPanda

Hello,

Attention, relou incoming !
Ça ne marche pas avec l'Index ? J'ai bien les mains (de travers), ça vibre, mais impossible de saisir quelque chose ou faire quoi que ce soit. Du coup j'ai fait avec le G2, qui a eu l'air de fonctionner, à part pour le fragment 2, impossible de sortir la moindre note. ah et pas pu faire le 4 non plus parce que visiblement ça prenait pas mon micro. Aussi le fait que ce soit en roomscale mais sans déplacement et sans remise à zéro de la zone ça m'a pas aidé. Et le 5 a réussi à ramer.  ::O: 


Concernant le contenu, désolé mais j'ai pas grand chose à dire.
Bon le 3 c'est une blague, pourquoi pas.  :^_^:  Des saynètes comme ça liées entre elles pourraient faire une histoire.
L'idée derrière le 1 et le 5 pourrait faire un jeu d'énigmes sympa, mais en l'état c'est dur de voir autre chose qu'un test de développeur sur une mécanique dans du vide.  ::unsure:: 


Poste nous quand même la suite, je suis curieux de voir ce que tu pourras en faire.

----------


## babarti

Hello ExPanda !

C'est gentil d'avoir testé, et merci pour les retours !
Alors pour l'index je note, j'ai fait tester quelques un par un pote qui a l'index mais pas tous, bizarre ceci dit le setup étant le même entre chaque xp. Je dev avec un Oculus donc effectivement...
Du coup effectivement dommage pour le 2 et le 4 qui sont les seuls avec une "mécanique" (même si c'est un bien grand mot).
Pour le reset de room normalement la fonction native fonctionne, va falloir que je creuse.




> L'idée derrière le 1 et le 5 pourrait faire un jeu d'énigmes sympa, mais en l'état c'est dur de voir autre chose qu'un test de développeur sur une mécanique dans du vide.


Oui c'est clair que c'est ultra léger, j'ai pas réussi à pousser des masses en 2 jours, pour ça que là je vais passer à autre chose pour avancer dans mes projets. 
Ces expériences m'ont bien servies en tant que dev, mais au final elles n'ont pas grand intérêt à tester.


En tout cas merci beaucoup, c'est super sympa d'avoir pris le temps de tester et d'écrire ton retour ! Ca confirme ce que je pensais mais c'est jamais évident d'avoir du recul sur ses propres trucs.

----------


## nodulle

Fragment 1
--
Ca me fait marrer ce genre de truc ou tu tournes la tête et qu'il y a des éléments qui disparaissent ou apparaissent voir même tu changes de pièce. Je suis en train de jouer à Layer of Fear en ce moment et c'est un peu tout le temps ça.


Fragment 2
--
Pas eu de son lors de premier lancement mais en relançant le jeu c'est revenu.
Le concept est sympa, j'ai pas du tout l'oreille musicale, je me suis donc arrêté au 3è niveau. Je ne sais pas si le concept existe déjà mais ça mériterais peut être d'être développé.


Fragment 3
--
Sans commentaire  ::O: 


Fragment 4
--
Ca n'est pas basé sur la reconnaissance vocal mais comment fait-il !? (J'ai m'a petite idée  :;): ). Par contre j'ai du sélectionner la bonne source audio et relancer pour que ça passe. Alors que j'ai pu passer la calibration mais une fois lancé on se rend compte que ça ne fonctionne pas.


Fragment 5
--
J'ai des soucis de performance sur celui-là, ça rame pas mal.


Sinon comme ExPanda, ça reste du test de dev, ça n'est donc pas très passionnant à tester (le prends pas mal  ::): ). Si tu reviens nous voir avec autre chose à tester ça sera avec plaisir.

----------


## ExPanda

> Pour le reset de room normalement la fonction native fonctionne, va falloir que je creuse.


Habitué à ce que les jeux le proposent, j'ai pas essayé via Steam.  :Red: 

Bon courage pour la suite de tes dévs !

----------


## babarti

Un très grand merci nodulle ! Vraiment super sympa d'avoir pris le temps de tout tester et de faire un retour.  ::): 

Les soucis de performance du 5 c'est donc bien constant, ça doit venir du miroir qui est un simple render to target mais du coup en VR c'est violent.
Je note que mon délire perso du 3 est vraiment trop un délire perso  ::ninja:: 

Je n'avais pas pensé pour le 4 qu'on pouvait passer la calibration alors que le micro ne marchait pas, mais effectivement c'est "logique" ! Je vais essayer de plus creuser ce genre d'interaction sur la voix, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a pleins d'idées à trouver pour rendre les dialogues un peu plus immersifs en VR, mais c'est pas évident.

Je note aussi que tout le monde n'utilise pas la fonction native de reset de room héhé. Et plus je repense au problème avec l'index, plus je me dis qu'il va falloir que je fouille tout ça pour la suite, car le Fragment 2 aurait dû fonctionner (j'ai vérifié il avait bien été testé sur Index).

Et pas de soucis en tout cas, je ne prends pas du tout mal vos retours, au contraire c'est hyper précieux pour pouvoir avancer en y voyant plus clair !  :;): 

Encore merci à vous deux, pour vos encouragements également, je n'hésiterai pas à venir poster ici des prochains fragments du coup  ::):  (qui seront plus intéressants, je l'espère. En tout cas je vais sortir du format "2 jours de dev").

----------


## nodulle

> Un très grand merci nodulle ! Vraiment super sympa d'avoir pris le temps de tout tester et de faire un retour.


Mais de rien, je te souhaite bon courage pour la suite !  ::): 




> Je note aussi que tout le monde n'utilise pas la fonction native de reset de room héhé


Pareil, je ne l'utilise jamais. Il faut ouvrir le menu, aller fouiller dedans pour le trouver, ça prend du temps et ça casse l'immersion. Alors que dans la plupart des jeux il y a un bouton ou une combinaison de bouton pour le faire, plus rapide et pratique et ne casse pas l'immersion.

----------


## babarti

Aaaaah mais oui c'est vrai que sur SteamVR il n'y a pas de raccourci. J'avais oublié car sur Oculus le bouton menu de la manette droite recentre avec un appui prolongé (et quand je test SteamVR c'est au travers de Virtual Desktop donc j'ai toujours accès au recentrage Oculus). Je comprends d'autant plus que ce ne soit pas utilisé et l'intérêt d'un raccourci in app.

----------


## nodulle

> Aaaaah mais oui c'est vrai que sur SteamVR il n'y a pas de raccourci. J'avais oublié car *sur Oculus le bouton menu de la manette droite recentre avec un appui prolongé* (et quand je test SteamVR c'est au travers de Virtual Desktop donc j'ai toujours accès au recentrage Oculus). Je comprends d'autant plus que ce ne soit pas utilisé et l'intérêt d'un raccourci in app.


Ah bah tu m'apprends un truc !  ::o:  Ou alors j'ai simplement oublié vu que je ne m'en sert jamais...  ::P:  Oui j'ai pas précisé mais j'ai un Oculus Rift.
Mais d'un coté quand j'y pense je fais assez rarement des trucs assis.

----------


## babarti

C'est possible que ce soit uniquement sur le Quest et pas le Rift, maintenant que j'y pense le Rift je crois aussi qu'il faut passer par leur menu.

----------


## ExPanda

> Je vais essayer de plus creuser ce genre d'interaction sur la voix, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a pleins d'idées à trouver pour rendre les dialogues un peu plus immersifs en VR, mais c'est pas évident.


Ca existe des jeux VR qui prennent en compte le micro (hors communication multijoueur bien sûr) ?
Sans aller jusqu'au dialogue complet, rien qu'une réaction à quand on parle (genre avec le niveau de la voix) ça pourrait être encore un petit plus d'immersion. Imaginez un PNJ qui réagit quand on lui dit des conneries  ::P:  (et faites pas genre, on en raconte et fait tous)




> Et plus je repense au problème avec l'index, plus je me dis qu'il va falloir que je fouille tout ça pour la suite, car le Fragment 2 aurait dû fonctionner (j'ai vérifié il avait bien été testé sur Index).


Je n'ai pas tout testé avec l'Index, juste le premier. Comme il ne marchait pas je suis passé sur le G2 pour la suite, et j'ai pas re-switché après. Effectivement je pourrai retenter le 2 et le 4 avec.

----------


## nodulle

> Ca existe des jeux VR qui prennent en compte le micro (hors communication multijoueur bien sûr) ?


Dans Phasmophobia pour appeler les fantômes, tu peux les appeler par leur prénom pour qu'ils se manifestent ou leur poser des questions avec une planche ouija.  ::):

----------


## Hideo

La prochaine fois que je sors le casque pour nos soirees VR du lundi (check le topic des soirees virtuelles si jamais ca t'interesse) j'essaierai de tester tes fragements avant  ::):  

Pas du tout un gamedev de formation mais j'ai un peu joue avec Unity et la VR ces dernieres annees (auto-congrat : et je viens de decrocher a l'instant un job dans une boite qui fait de la VR, fuck yeeeeeah  ::lol:: ) , ca m'interesse pas mal de suivre ce genre de productions du coup balances ta stack / profil / retour sur le dev en lui meme, hesites pas a utiliser ton topic comme d'un carnet. 
Ca aurait sa place dans la coin des devs mais je pense qu'on est assez (techniquement) interesse dans le coin aussi et la VR etant encore assez niche on est bien au chaud dans cette section de gens qui savent  :Indeed:

----------


## babarti

> Ca existe des jeux VR qui prennent en compte le micro (hors communication multijoueur bien sûr) ?
> Sans aller jusqu'au dialogue complet, rien qu'une réaction à quand on parle (genre avec le niveau de la voix) ça pourrait être encore un petit plus d'immersion. Imaginez un PNJ qui réagit quand on lui dit des conneries  (et faites pas genre, on en raconte et fait tous)
> 
> Je n'ai pas tout testé avec l'Index, juste le premier. Comme il ne marchait pas je suis passé sur le G2 pour la suite, et j'ai pas re-switché après. Effectivement je pourrai retenter le 2 et le 4 avec.


Ah my bad j'avais mal compris. Alors effectivement je n'ai jamais testé avec le G2, je ne sais même pas si j'ai des inputs qui lui sont dédiés dans Unreal il faudra que je vérifie car le contraire serait étonnant, j'ai du passer à côté.  ::blink::  (_edit: ah bah apparemment les inputs du G2 sont broken dans UE 4.26 qui est la version que j'ai utilisée)_ 

Oui faire réagir le PNJ avec le niveau de la voix c'est une bonne idée, c'est en fait un peu le principe derrière le Fragment 4 mais calé sur un dialogue précis. Ça pourrait être un petit truc en plus de faire réagir les PNJ en mode "je comprends rien à ce que vous dites" quand un son de voix est détecté.
Ceci dit, rien qu'en faisant le Fragment 4 je me rends compte de tous les soucis pour s'assurer que le bon micro est détecté etc... Sans compter que la build Quest crash joyeusement au deuxième launch  ::cry:: (d'où l'absence de build Quest). Du coup, utiliser le micro c'est pas mal de taff pour une expérience smooth pour tout le monde. J'ai commencé à regarder pour intégrer Vosk en reconnaissance vocale aussi, mais ça peut prendre du temps et ça résoudra pas le soucis sur le Quest, ou même tout simplement de faire en sorte que sur PC ça bind automatiquement sur le micro du casque (je ne sais même pas si c'est réellement possible).

Edit : je n'avais pas vu ton message Hideo, cool !  ::):  Je vais regarder ça pour les soirées du lundi, c'est sympa le concept ! (bon après faut réussir à le caser avec les obligations familiales  ::ninja:: )
Et GG pour le poste dans une boîte de VR !

----------


## Mechasshole

Salut, par curiosité j'ai pris la peine de lancer tes petites expérimentations cet aprem' avec mon casque WMR. C'est développé dans un laps de temps très court donc je m'abstiendrai de faire remarquer l'aspect bref et dépouillé à chaque fois.

Fragment 1: franchement l'idée est bien mindfuck comme je les aime. J'imagine par contre que ça puisse être très difficile à gérer si on switche de décors radicalement différents mais ça fait partie des idées que j'aimerai bien voir concrétisé dans un jeu complet!

Fragment 2: désolé, je n'ai pas pu y jouer vu que mon espace roomscale est trop petit pour y naviguer à l'aise sans téléport. Je l'ai donc zappé.

Fragment 3: je suis relativement bon public niveau humour prout prout mais il manque d'un truc imprévisible et fort. Même pour une expérience aussi courte il y avait moyen de créer un impact.

Fragment 4: dans le principe pourquoi pas même si ça reste très gimicky ce type de conversation avec détection de la voix. D'ailleurs même avec calibrations j'ai dû répéter au moins deux fois certaines répliques pour que ça passe. Tout comme le 3 je pense que ça pèche niveau impact dans le "récit", d'autant qu'un dialogue avec dieu est propice à des trucs cools. D'ailleurs je te recommande le film Mindgame rien que pour sa scène de rencontre avec dieu: 



Fragment 5: un retour au concept du premier fragment sous forme d'escape game. Les énigmes ne sont pas hyper logiques mais je trouve toujours l'idée sympa. ça mériterai vraiment d'être plus creusé.


Globalement ces expérimentations restent très brèves et dépouillées mais je pense que tu tiens quelques chose avec les apparitions/disparitions d'objects sortis du champ de vision.
Les expérimentations narratives quand à elles sont faibles car manquant d'impact et peu construises. A l'image des comic strip en 4 cases, tu peux créer quelque chose de bref et punchy, même en speed avec peu de moyens.

Voilà, je te souhaite bonne continuation!

----------


## nodulle

Il n'y a pas besoin de se déplacer pour le fragment 2, il y a juste besoin d'agiter les bras pour faire des notes. Pour le fragment 4, comme précisé dans la description, il n'y a pas de reconnaissance vocal. Tu peux baragouiner n'importe quoi il faut juste bien viser le choix de dialogue.  :;):

----------


## babarti

Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de tester et faire un retour sur tous les protos Mechasshole !! C'est vraiment hyper sympa.  ::): 

Pour le fragment 2 oui normalement pas besoin de se déplacer... Mais c'est vrai que j'ai pas bien positionné les objets, donc un manque d'espace peut tout de même se faire ressentir.  ::(: 

Bien d'accord avec toi sur les parties "narratives", j'ai un énorme boulot devant moi si je veux réussir à faire quelque chose d'intéressant, et effectivement ce n'est pas la durée de l'expérience qui l'empêchait.
Et c'est noté pour la partie dialogue vocal et son aspect gimmick, je pense aussi que l'écriture mauvaise n'aide pas le système  ::ninja::  Mais en l'état c'est clair qu'il manque quelque chose.
Je note aussi l'intérêt pour la mécanique du 1 et 5, c'est bon à savoir !

Encore merci pour tes retours et encouragements !

----------


## babarti

Salut les Canards !  ::): 

Je reviens avec une nouvelle expérience à tester pour ceux qui sont motivés. Expérience faite sans la contrainte des deux jours cette fois, là on était plus sur 5/6 jours.

Le but est de tenter de faire *un petit platformer en VR* à la première personne pour explorer la locomotion, sujet cher à mon petit cœur de canard.  ::happy2:: 

L'objectif : avoir des mécaniques de mouvement dynamiques, engageantes, satisfaisantes et challenging (j'ai pas encore bien cerné mes piliers) en elle-même ou dans leur utilisation avec le level design, *tout en visant le 100% confort*.
Par exemple, je trouve "To The Top" génial mais perso je peux pas ça me rend malade, idem pour Sprint Vector. J'aimerais bien réussir à avoir le même genre de dynamique mais confortable. Est-ce possible ? Je ne sais pas !

Je ne sais pas si j'arriverai au but (c'est-à-dire de rendre le mouvement fun tout en étant 100% confort), mais dans tous les cas ça me fait explorer le mouvement, et rien que ça ça pourra me servir plus tard.

L’expérience n'est pas considérée finie -et ne le sera peut-être jamais, *c'est du greyboxing* (il n'y a pas d'art hormis quelques VFX/SFX) et il y a pour l'instant deux niveaux. 
Il doit y avoir *environ 10mn de gameplay*, moins si c'est trop facile pour vous (les niveaux se speed run en moins de deux minutes).
La durée de vie peut se rallonger un peu si vous voulez faire un 100% collectibles.

*Pourquoi partager en l'état si ce n'est pas fini me direz-vous ?* Eh bien en soit même en l'état, si jamais de bonnes âmes testeuses se frottaient à l'existant ça pourrait m'aider. De plus - et c'est peut-être la raison principale, je m'étais fixé cette deadline (je ne sais pas fonctionner sans deadline  ::'(:  ). L'avantage des deadlines c'est que quoi qu'il arrive ça me force à prendre du recul sur ce qui a été produit et le résultat sur un temps donné. Mais si je ne publie pas, mon petit cerveau n'imprime pas vraiment qu'il y a eu une deadline ! 

Étant donné les précédents retours SteamVR, je n'ai pour l'instant qu'une build Oculus car c'est la seule dont je suis certains qu'elle fonctionne. 
J'ai fait un test en Oculus + VD mais les mains ont un offset qui rend très galère une des mécaniques principales. Je vais essayer de corriger ça dans les jours qui viennent (voire aujourd'hui).
*MAJ:* J'ai généré deux builds SteamVR: une avec un offset des mains et l'autre sans. En effet je me rends compte que peut-être l'offset que je rencontre vient du fait que je test avec des Oculus Touch, et non des controllers nativement SteamVR.

Le lien de téléchargement pour ceux que ça intéresse.

Très bonne journée et merci de m'avoir lu !  ::love::

----------


## ExPanda

> *un petit platformer en VR* à la première personne


Ma cinétose en mode  :Sweat: 

Curieux de voir comment tu veux rendre ça confortable. J'essaie de tester ce soir.

----------


## babarti

Je suis très sensible à la cinétose également, mais je sais que le fait que je test en boucle le projet fait que je peux m'habituer et me biaiser sur l'impact réel.

Je dirais que le plus risqué est la "tyrolienne" (les deux rectangles violets à grab), il y en a peu mais quand même, si tu test, et que tu sens que la tyrolienne ça le fait pas, tu peux fermer les yeux car elle émet un son tant qu'elle n'est pas arrivé à destination. J'ai tenté de la rendre "confortable" ceci dit (tunneling + vitesse du mouvement, mais paradoxalement c'est peut-être la première la moins confort car trop lente).

----------


## ExPanda

C'est testé.  ::): 

J'ai pas compris comment marche le système de vie vu qu'il m'est arrivé d'avoir un game over "pour rien", mais j'ai trouvé ça marrant.
Effectivement on sent l'inspi To the top, en plus calme donc c'est moins pire niveau cinétose. Après forcément je suis pas resté dessus pendant des heures donc dur à dire sur la longueur.

Il manque un petit quelque chose au niveau déplacement, pour se repositionner sur une plateforme une fois qu'on a grimpé par exemple, si on s'est pas assez déplacé ça oblige à bouger IRL  et ça peut finir par coincer niveau roomscale, et c'est impossible si on est trop bas (une prise en hauteur ?). Et je sais pas si ça vient de la compatibilité Index ou si je faisais quelque chose qui allait pas, mais le "vol" réagit assez mal, j'ai pas compris comment le déclencher à chaque fois.  ::unsure:: 
Sinon je trouve qu'il y a moyen d'avoir un petit jeu sympa, pas forcément besoin d'avoir des assets de fou, au contraire le minimalisme peut le faire (comme to the top justement), en affinant un peu les mécaniques et avec des niveaux avec plusieurs chemins ça peut  être cool  ::):

----------


## babarti

Encore une fois un grand merci pour ton test et ton retour ExPanda !  ::): 

Pour le vol : était-ce clair que ça ne fonctionne que sur les plateformes jaunes avec l'effet de particule et le son de vent ? En gros, ton problème de vol vient-il d'un soucis technique ou bien est-ce juste que le jeu n'étant pas très clair, tu as essayé de voler à des endroits où ce n'est pas possible ?

Après, je me suis rendu compte que j'ai complètement oublié d'instaurer un système de calibration, donc le jeu part du principe que le joueur fait entre 1m80 et 1m90 ce qui peut poser des soucis de détection.  ::siffle::  Ça peut venir de là.
Globalement, il faut que j'améliore cette interaction de vol.


Je prends bonne note des soucis de positionnement, effectivement ça manque de précision et il faudrait un système qui replace au bon endroit notamment au moment de l'escalade (par exemple une "prise d'escalade" qui téléporte comme il faut sur la plateforme).

Pour le système de vie, en fait les ennemis t'infligent 1 de dégât au toucher (normalement tu peux en éliminer certains en "plongeant" dessus, je ne sais pas si ça a marché) mais tu meurs d'un coup si tu "tombes". Tu peux tomber en lâchant la tyrolienne (ça peut se manifester de manière un peu fourbe si tes mains s'éloignent fourbement sans que tu t'en rendes compte), ou en lachant lors d'une escalade alors que le sol en dessous est trop bas.
Ce qui est certains, c'est qu'il faut que je trouve un moyen de le communiquer. Ton retour montre clairement que c'est pas compréhensible en l'état.

C'est noté pour les chemins multiples ! Y'a une amorce de ça dans le niveau 2, mais c'est un objectif de LD pour une prochaine version.

J'ai commencé à bosser sur une nouvelle manière de se déplacer + manière d'affiner le vol, il manque à mon sens toujours un ptit quelque chose en l'état au niveau des sensations que j'aimerais réussir à débloquer.

En tout cas ta dernière remarque est très encourageante, c'est l'objectif actuel de voir si y'a moyen de faire un petit jeu basé sur ces principes, qui effectivement ne nécessiterait pas forcément un trop gros investissement en art. L'hypothèse est pas encore validée mais j'espère réussir à pousser la mécanique de déplacement pour que ça le fasse.

Encore merci d'avoir pris le temps de tester et de faire un retour, ça m'aide beaucoup !  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

> Pour le vol : était-ce clair que ça ne fonctionne que sur les plateformes jaunes avec l'effet de particule et le son de vent ? En gros, ton problème de vol vient-il d'un soucis technique ou bien est-ce juste que le jeu n'étant pas très clair, tu as essayé de voler à des endroits où ce n'est pas possible ?


Oui ça ça va, ça se comprend, mais parfois ça ne semble simplement pas prendre en compte le mouvement.




> Après, je me suis rendu compte que j'ai complètement oublié d'instaurer un système de calibration, donc le jeu part du principe que le joueur fait entre 1m80 et 1m90 ce qui peut poser des soucis de détection.  Ça peut venir de là.


Je suis bien dans cette tranche.  :;): 


D'acc pour la vie, je suis peut-être tombé sans le savoir, un peu plus de feedback à ce niveau serait pas mal aussi alors.
Bon courage pour la suite, hésite pas à refaire tester ici.

----------


## babarti

Ok merci pour ton retour !
Je vais continuer de taffer sur tout ça j'ai quelques idées.  ::):

----------


## babarti

Salut les canards !

Nouveau proto de platformer dispo, très intéressé par vos retours !

Le lien Itch.io

Le concept : *dashez, sautez, escaladez et volez* pour atteindre la fin du niveau ! L'objectif est le *zéro motion sickness*.

Du coup, si vous testez et que vous avez eu de la cinétose - ou pas - ça m'intéresse.  ::): 
Je n'ai également pas encore pu tester la version SteamVR sur un vrai casque SteamVR  :Sweat:  faudra que je m'en fournisse un un de ces quatre.
Attention si votre casque est en tracking inside-out (type Quest) : l'interaction de vol fonctionne mieux si vous n'inclinez pas trop la tête vers le haut, mieux vaut regarder grosso modo devant soit au moment de s'envoler (après c'est bon).

Et pour les vraiment motivés, les 5 questions type après un playtest, même une seule réponse m'intéresse !  ::trollface:: 

Quel était votre moment favori ou interaction favorite ?Quel était le moins bon moment ou la moins bonne interaction ?Quand vous êtes vous senti le plus malin/intelligent ?Y a-t-il quoi que ce soit que vous vouliez faire que le jeu ne vous laissait pas faire ?Si vous aviez une baguette magique et pouviez changer n'importe quel aspect du jeu ou de votre expérience, ce serait quoi ? Budget et temps illimité.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la source de ces questions sur Gamasutra.

En relisant le thread je me rends compte que je n'ai pas répondu à la question de @Hideo : j'ai un profil de dev / ingénieur VR à la base, dans le sens où j'ai commencé à étudier le domaine en auto-didacte au Lycée y'a maintenant oulala, 15 ans avant d'aller dans des études de dev. Cependant j'ai plus géré des projets que dev en expérience pro ou disons surtout en renfort / debug / dernière ligne droite, j'ai monté une première boite VR orientée loisir que j'ai quitté il y a quelques temps, et là je me remet au dev (freelancing notamment, Unity et Unreal) et idéalement j'aimerais bien remonter une petite équipe, mais y'a du boulot !

----------


## babarti

Au cas où, j'ai sorti une version native quest : https://llnaej.itch.io/fragment-8

Ça devrait tourner globalement à 90FPS, avec peut-être quelques chutes autour de 85 à certains moment.

----------


## 564.3

Ah c'est vrai que je voulais tester mais j'ai oublié… faudra que j'y pense ce WE.

----------


## ExPanda

La même, j'ai pas pu testé sur le coup et ensuite j'ai oublié.  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour le rappel, j'essaie de tester ça ce weekend.

----------


## babarti

Merci beaucoup c'est sympa ! J'ai mis à jour la version Quest pour que le tunneling soit optionnel, et aussi réglable en intensité.
La mise à jour PC devrait suivre, enfin j'espère comme à la base j'avais fait deux projets différents  ::ninja::

----------


## ExPanda

Je viens de tester (sur Valve Index), par contre ce fut bref, j'avais beau appuyer sur tous les boutons pendant le dash j'ai pas eu moyen de sauter. J'ai donc juste fait deux-trois tours dans la première zone avec le dash.
Le dash m'a rendu un peu mal à l'aise malgré le "tunnel", et j'avais pas vraiment l'impression de maitriser ce que je faisais, plus de me laisser embarquer.mis comme je l'ai déjà indiqué je suis très sensible à ce niveau-là, et le déplacement en suivant la tête m'a toujours un peu gêné. Un snap turn aurait également aidé, mais peut-être qu'il ne marchait pas chez moi ?

----------


## babarti

> Je viens de tester (sur Valve Index), par contre ce fut bref, j'avais beau appuyer sur tous les boutons pendant le dash j'ai pas eu moyen de sauter. J'ai donc juste fait deux-trois tours dans la première zone avec le dash.
> Le dash m'a rendu un peu mal à l'aise malgré le "tunnel", et j'avais pas vraiment l'impression de maitriser ce que je faisais, plus de me laisser embarquer.mis comme je l'ai déjà indiqué je suis très sensible à ce niveau-là, et le déplacement en suivant la tête m'a toujours un peu gêné. Un snap turn aurait également aidé, mais peut-être qu'il ne marchait pas chez moi ?


Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de tester !!
Arf, c'est ce que je redoutais avec le Valve Index... Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça fait ça par contre, car j'ai assigné le plus de boutons que je pouvais en espérant qu'il y en ait un qui passe (hem).

Il n'y a effectivement pas de snap turn à l'heure actuelle. C'est noté pour le malaise, c'est vrai que surtout si tu as du tourner dans la zone de départ ça n'a pas dû aider, le level design "plutôt vers l'avant" est supposé limiter les problèmes de rotation.
Mais bon, c'est sûr que sans le saut c'est compliqué :/

Je viens de re-upload une version PC avec le tunneling réglable, et j'ai régénéré l'action manifest SteamVR au cas où... si jamais voici de nouveau le lien : https://llnaej.itch.io/fragment-7

Ça permet d'ajuster aussi le tunneling, je me suis pris pas mal de retours reddit (liés à la vidéo, pas de test VR je crois) très hostiles au tunneling en général, et à mon implémentation en particulier - le VFX est vraiment sale.

----------


## 564.3

J'avais testé hier et pas encore posté mon retours.

Pas trouvé le saut non plus avec le build SteamVR et controleur Index ou Vive.
Dans la config SteamVR Input, de pas mappé j'ai vu teleportUp, teleportRight, console et reset ou un truc du genre. Mais rien qui ne ressemble au saut.
Je suis quand même allé assez loin en feintant, mais il y a une zone de plateforme dans une sorte de boite en hauteur où je ne vois pas comment passer sans saut.

Je mets une balise spoiler parce que je dévoile les mécanismes, que ceux qui veulent tester puissent le faire sans a priori.


Spoiler Alert! 



- L'usage du dash est un peu comme avoir des jets au mains (style Jet Island sans la glisse), ce serait peut-être une explication plus claire. J'avais cru qu'agiter les bras ferait quelque chose, mais en fait non.
- Au début je n'avais pas bien compris comment passer du dash au grappin téléporteur, ni où on pouvait l'accrocher, mais j'ai trouvé par l'expérimentation (passer les bras avant à arrière pour activer le mode dash, passer les bras d'arrière à avant pour repasser au grappin). Et je croyais que c'était une sorte de flingue, jusqu'à ce que je me téléporte par surprise. J'ai peut être raté le tuto à ce sujet.
- Pour le mécanisme de "vol" (qui est plutôt une sorte de téléportation avec visée au casque), j'ai aussi du pas mal expérimenter. Mais j'aime bien le principe de lever les bras pour s'élever, cibler au casque avec le feedback visuel, et les baisser pour se téléporter à la cible.
- L'escalade est standard et marche bien.




Pour le confort il n'y a pas de soucis, mais j'enchaine du Climbey, To the Top, Jet Island, STRIDE et autre.

Du coup pour moi c'est un peu frustrant que tout soit "haché" et à base de téléportation, mais ce n'est pas dramatique vu que j'aime bien me téléporter aussi. Après faut trouver un level design qui marche avec cette base, peut-être plus basé sur le timing que le dosage de l'action, vu qu'elle est immédiate.

Éventuellement une option pour agrandir le tunnel serait pas mal, qu'il serve juste à savoir dans quel mode on est sans trop couvrir le champ de vision.
Edit: ah bah faudra que je teste la nouvelle version

L'animation de chute en 3 téléportations m'a semblée bizarre, mais on s'y fait. Faudrait peut-être un feedback visuel de plus, même si l'audio permet de comprendre ce qu'il se passe. L'absence de texture ou de fond pour l'instant a fait que je me suis jeté dans le vide une fois ou deux, croyant juste que le sol était blanc. Et peut-être à l'arrivée d'une téléportation où j'étais excentré, donc direct dans le vide.

----------


## babarti

Merci beaucoup pour le test et le retour !!
Je note tout ça.

Pour SteamVR effectivement je suis en train de creuser et le manifest a l'air tout pété, je vais voir si je peux régler ça. Apparemment même Valve reconnait que c'est pas très stable dans Unreal, apparemment la 4.27 devrait corriger pas mal de choses (la Preview 1 est sortie mais je ne sais pas quand elle sera définitivement release).

Par rapport au fait que tout soit "haché": normalement le dash ne l'est pas, c'est "continu", tu ne le ressens pas comme tel ?

Effectivement le tuto c'est pas encore ça, et l'animation de chute manque de feedbacks. En ce qui concerne le level design, oui tout à fait, je galère à mort.  ::'(: 



Spoiler Alert! 


 Pour le grapin en fait, actuellement il faut "sortir" du mode dash, le plus simple étant d'arrêter de se baisser. A terme j'aimerais bien implémenter le fait de pouvoir utiliser le grapin tout en dashant mais comme ce sont les mêmes boutons, je sais pas trop comment gérer ça pour l'instant. Ça pourrait ajouter des situations de timing intéressantes si j'y arrivais je pense.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai un peu édité des trucs dans mon retours.

Le dash n'est pas haché non, et l'escalade non plus. C'est plutôt les actions de déplacement type grappin/vol/chute qui donnent cette sensation.
Mais c'est peut-être parce que je suis habitué à des jeux avec une physique du genre dash qui a de l'inertie, des grappins où on se balance, etc. Mais ça ne marche pas pour ceux qui ont facilement la cinétose je suppose, même si les devs tentent d'ajouter des feedbacks audio et visuels supposé aider.

----------


## babarti

Merci pour ces précisions, c'est super utile ! Effectivement c'est en théorie ce qui peut déclencher la cinétose, tout ce qui est physique etc. Après un dev sur reddit me disait que c'était une opération peine perdue et que la cinétose c'était pas tant un problème suffisait de regarder les top sellers sur steam... C'est pas complètement faux et ça me fait réfléchir à la pertinence du concept, après perso je sais que je passe à côté de pas mal de jeux à cause de ça, et je pense que le public de la VR pourrait être plus large si les gros titres étaient plus "cinétose friendly", mais je digresse.

Bonne nouvelle sinon, je pense avoir réussi à générer un bon action manifest pour SteamVR!! J'edit mon post dès que j'ai push la nouvelle version si jamais  ::): 

Edit : c'est push https://llnaej.itch.io/fragment-8 (maintenant tout est sur Fragment 8, même si je mets à jour aussi sur Fragment 7 au cas où)

----------


## 564.3

> Merci pour ces précisions, c'est super utile ! Effectivement c'est en théorie ce qui peut déclencher la cinétose, tout ce qui est physique etc. Après un dev sur reddit me disait que c'était une opération peine perdue et que la cinétose c'était pas tant un problème suffisait de regarder les top sellers sur steam... C'est pas complètement faux et ça me fait réfléchir à la pertinence du concept, après perso je sais que je passe à côté de pas mal de jeux à cause de ça, et je pense que le public de la VR pourrait être plus large si les gros titres étaient plus "cinétose friendly", mais je digresse.
> 
> Bonne nouvelle sinon, je pense avoir réussi à générer un bon action manifest pour SteamVR!! J'edit mon post dès que j'ai push la nouvelle version si jamais


La gestion de la cinétose a l'air vachement complexe et c'est une sorte de gradient avec plusieurs sensibilités.

Même des équipe de devs assez grosses peuvent se planter sur le sujet, peut-être parce que leur panel de playtesteurs n'est pas assez représentatif ou qu'ils ignorent volontairement certaine chose en supposant que ça n'affecte qu'une minorité. Des fois c'est dommage qu'il manque quelques options qui ne changeraient pourtant pas tout le gameplay.

Pour un jeu de plateforme avec beaucoup de téléportation, je verrais surtout un challenge basé sur la visée et le timing. Mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passerait pour quelqu'un qui a facilement la cinétose s'il faut enchainer 10 téléportations dans tous les sens en visant rapidement au quart de poil. Et ça devient peut-être plutôt un jeu de tir au final.

Les jeux de parkours avec moteur physique "cohérent" ont plutôt une composante principale basée sur la précision de l'angle et de la vitesse du mouvement des controleurs pour arriver où on le souhaite.
D'un autre coté avec de la téléportation ce genre de challenge serait plutôt géré par du lancé, façon Unreal Tournament où on jette sa destination de téléportation. Il y a quelques jeux VR qui font ça, notamment le puzzle game Transpose (qui a plein d'autres idées géniales, mais ce n'est pas vraiment de l'action).
Bon, quand on se déplace on peut souvent ajuster le mouvement aussi, avec un lancé on perd la continuité. Ou il faut que ce soit un truc qui plane qu'on peut contrôler à distance. Il y a une problématique de lisibilité pour contrôler une sorte de modèle réduit du coup.
Je pars un peu dans tous les sens là…  ::ninja::

----------


## babarti

C'est super intéressant comme réflexion, c'est vrai que je souhaitais pas trop partir sur un jeu de tir, c'est pour ça que j'ai introduit le saut histoire de commencer à amener du timing. Idéalement le saut serait basé sur un mouvement à la Stride, mais la non détection des manettes à l'arrière du casque est pas évidente à gérer avec le Quest. Ce qui manque pour le saut c'est de pouvoir le "doser".

Ce qui manque aussi là c'est de pouvoir faire des enchainements dash/grapin. Au départ je comptais aussi jouer sur le dash gauche / droite mais idem la zone morte du Quest rend ça pas assez fiable du tout.
D'ailleurs il n'y aurait pas l'escalade, le jeu serait faisable à une main car il essaie de parer au mieux quand un controleur a le tracking dans les choux, du coup en cachant tout le temps un controleur, ça fonctionne (sauf pour l'escalade du coup où certains passages à une main ne vont pas fonctionner).

Après j'admets me demander si le concept est pas juste mauvais de base, je trouve pas énormément d'options pour amener du challenge intéressant pour l'instant (mais je suis une tanche en level design ça n'aide pas non plus).

----------


## 564.3

J'ai un peu testé la dernière version, et le saut est bien mappé maintenant  :;): 

Par contre j'ai tendance à passer en bourrinant dash et saut en volant quasiment, je ne crois pas que ce soit le gameplay prévu  ::ninja:: 
Genre les petites plateformes dans la boite avant la fin, je passe ça d'une traite en force.
Du coup je trouve encore plus que la chute est déclenchée de façon bizarre quand on est au bord d'une plateforme. 

Des fois je déclenche aussi un bug que je n'avais pas remarqué avant, en bourrinant les dashs gauche/droit, où je décolle quasi à la verticale puis le game-over de chute est lancé. Ça m'est arrivé de passer à travers le décors aussi, c'est peut-être quand je passe à travers une rampe ?
A un moment j'ai du relancer le jeu parce que j'étais bloqué en l'air sous le niveau que j'avais traversé à moitié en enchainant dash/saut.
Mais il me semble y avoir un truc bizarre avec le dash droit, il ne se déclenchait pas.

Faudrait que je fasse une vidéo à l'occase, mais là j'ai quelques trucs sur le feu et je ne relancerais pas la VR aujourd'hui.

----------


## babarti

Merci beaucoup d'avoir testé à nouveau !

Oui techniquement c'est encore assez rustique, ce n'était pas pensé pour être poussé dans ses retranchements techniques héhé, plus pour voir si le gameplay avait du potentiel ou pas. 
En tout cas c'est très cool d'avoir testé dans tous les sens comme ça. Par contre je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre le bourrinage dash gauche droit : tu enchaines latéral gauche / latéral droite et tu tombes ?
Ce qui manque pour s'y retrouver dans la dernière version c'est un feedback visuel que le dash est enclenché. Il y a la flèche de direction au sol + le son mais c'est un peu léger j'imagine.

Je découvre en tout cas qu'on peut aller aussi loin en sautant ! Normalement ça va allonger le saut mais pas le faire monter en hauteur. Bravo pour les plateformes de fin !
Faut que je tweak les valeurs pour trouver un bon équilibre, ça dépend beaucoup du level design également.

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour avoir testé à ce point et fait un retour, ça m'aide bien.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

De rien, j'aime bien tester des concepts en VR, surtout quand il y a du travail sur la locomotion ou du combat en melée.

Pour le dash, j'enchaine des coups de gaz avec les 2 gachettes à la fois pour prendre de la vitesse, et des fois j'ai l'air de passer à travers de zones de collision trop fines.
Faut aussi dire que tout à l'heure je n'avais pas vidé mon espace de jeu et des fois je devais me décaler IRL, ce qui me bloquait dans un mur ou me faisait passer à travers. C'est aussi galère à gérer ça pour les devs, y a pas de super solution. Soit on décale l'espace et c'est potentiellement dérangeant voir énervant si mal qualibré, soit il y a un blackout/flou qui casse l'immersion.

En tous cas bon courage  :;):

----------


## babarti

Ok, les collisions effectivement comme c'est complètement géré à la main il doit y avoir pas mal de cas foireux effectivement dû à la finesse de certaines collisions.
Pour le décalage, il faudrait que je recale la zone de jeu par rapport à la caméra, j'avais déjà fait ça mais pour une raison étrange c'est une fonctionnalité qui me pose toujours soucis.

Merci encore une fois pour tes retours, et encouragements !

----------

